# Critique for my mare



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think you posted the thumbnails so it's kinda hard to see, but she does look a bit butt-high. Although it could be the pictures/angle. 
I can't really critique too much as the pics are small & I can't see her feet lol.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

click on the pictures :]

she does look somewhat but high

I like her markings as well 

very cute :]


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> I think you posted the thumbnails so it's kinda hard to see, but she does look a bit butt-high. Although it could be the pictures/angle.
> I can't really critique too much as the pics are small & I can't see her feet lol.



Click on the pictures, Poptart, lol!

Thanks you HAF!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she's adorable! 

She looks much less of a "wild child" with her new hair cut.

I have no eye for conformation, but i love her! Have tons of fun with her!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Appy, I don't really know how to critique horses well either, lol!

I love her new look as well!


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I really like her coloring as well!! What a pretty girl!! I have no critique to offer...she looks great to me


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Feathers said:


> I really like her coloring as well!! What a pretty girl!! I have no critique to offer...she looks great to me


Wow, Thanks!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i like her mane like that!

I think she needs a bit more weight - she looks fairly hippy in the photos. I also like the tail to be docked a bit lower - 2-3 inches above the fetlock. 

She's such a cutie...congrats!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> i like her mane like that!
> 
> I think she needs a bit more weight - she looks fairly hippy in the photos. I also like the tail to be docked a bit lower - 2-3 inches above the fetlock.
> 
> She's such a cutie...congrats!


Wow, and people was calling her fat, LOL.

When you say the tail docked, does that mean it needs to grow 
out or I should cut it shorter? Kinda confused me, sorry, lol!

I thank you for your honest critique!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

so technically isnt she a Pintaloosa?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oooh sorry! LOL  Someone didn't get enough sleep the night before! :roll: She is really pretty!!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> so technically isnt she a Pintaloosa?


Wow, that first one favors her alot! Maybe she is, after all I was just guessing what she was mixed with mostly! :shock:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

she HAS to be a Pintaloosa in my guess. what did the people think she was from where you got her?

http://www.ipshr.com/RegistrationCategories/Pintaloosa Registration.htm


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Small_Town_Girl said:


> kickshaw said:
> 
> 
> > i like her mane like that!
> ...



I would let her tail grow out a bit until it is within 2-3 inches of her fetlock, then dock it again


----------

